# Removing oil (organic) from cloth



## Tervnut (Oct 7, 2009)

I set in something with one of my favorite sweatshirts (looks to be cooking oil??) and am hoping someone can recommend a procedure to remove it!!

Nona B
NW PA


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

I would pre-treat with some straight liquid detergent (I use Tide) then launder in a warm water wash. I would probably put it through an extra rinse to get all the detergent out, too. 

Good luck!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

treat the spot w/dish washing det. Rub it in and let it set before you wash. Check after you wash (don't dry it, yet)...you might need to do this a couple times. I can usually get out tractor grease this way.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I add 1/4 of Simple Green to a pre-wash cycle for oil and grease. Then launder as usual. 
Almost always comes out.


----------



## Tervnut (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks girls, one of these has to work !!

Nona B
NW PA


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

dawn dishwashing soap


----------

